# Pictures Of The Furry Family Members



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

As it was done in the older forum; I thought it would be good if some of us DP'ers posted pics of our beloved pets.

Here is a few pics of my dog Misty... the household troublemaker :lol: :


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I am in love.

Simply GORGEOUS! I could spend hours romping in the country with Misty, throwing a ball and rolling in the grass. And then kiss her(?) on that beautiful nose.

and those EARS must be eaten. Absolutely stunning. I'm glad to know you have such a precious friend.

:lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Household trouble maker? How can that be?

Much, much too precious. What's a few gnawed on chair legs? 

She still looks like she has lots of puppy in her. How old?

One day, somewhere before the earth is swallowed up whole, I shall get a new computer and will find out how to post pics of my gang.

What a mischieveous face that one has!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Shes about 3 now.

She wouldn't be as special if she weren't a troublemaker. :roll:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Thats kinda sick.

Sad too.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

hmmm... 

Enigma, is the picture indeed one of your pet? For someone to care for a small, helpless creature like that would be a very kind and generous thing to do what with all the trials it must endure. I would like to think you are that person. Am I right?

terri


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

terri* said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Enigma, is the picture indeed one of your pet? For someone to care for a small, helpless creature like that would be a very kind and generous thing to do what with all the trials it must endure. I would like to think you are that person. Am I right?
> 
> terri


Actually that's 'Gemini' the two-faced kitten, born in Oregon earlier this year.

Didn't survive, however.

But as for your second question, for someone who's constantly rescuing birds, reptiles, and all other varieties of backyard wildlife, yeah, I guess I'm that sort of person.

But I'm also sick.

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

my little soldier

albeit slightly battered


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, for real this time, my best little pal in the world, in her favorite spot in the world (my chair :lol: ):










*Stacey!*


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Enigma,

Yeah, I'm a known "furhugger". And, if I must say so myself, a tad on the sick side. :shock: lol.

Nice cats ( here's to the little battered soldier, I have a poodle along those lines), good dogs.

Good people.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Heres my babies... Lilly, Sassy, and Gizmo 










Wish you could see her eyes better... one is yellow and one is blue.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Another picture of Misty... :roll:










...and a few pictures of our cat Harry... :roll:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

here are my animals max, muppet and maggie.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Is Harry doing that drag-bum-along-ground-to-get-poo-off manouevre????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My cat does that!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Actually, I think he was cleaning his balls when he was rudely interupted by the camera. :lol:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

g-funk said:


> Is Harry doing that drag-bum-along-ground-to-get-poo-off manouevre????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My cat does that!


It's SO funny when cats do that! (It's pretty funny when they're doing whatever Harry is doing, too.) I tend to find it a lot funnier if they're on the grass than on, say, my bed or my rug, though. I have 4 of the things right now, but none of them do the butt-scoot. What a rip-off. You're blessed, g-funk.

Got a Corgi-dog, too. If I can ever figure out the HTML I'll send pictures in.

All of y'all have really cool looking pets. I sure wish the two-headed kitten had lived!

Do anyone else have a better rapport with animals than with other humans? I do. I'm just curious whether it's just my personality, or if it's something common to "people like us".


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> (It's pretty funny when they're doing whatever Harry is doing, too.)


That's why we named him 'Harry', he cleans his nuts alot... therefore... 'Dirty Harry'. :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

g-funk said:


>


Dude, cat hungover?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

nope, just runover!

one eye, wonky jaw, constantly drooling

gotta love him


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Always have to add my favorite friends ... and yes, I think critters are fine company as they are unconditionally accepting.

Mr. Boo Radley (Border Terrier), the late Mr. Slim Pickens -- finest cat in the world, Miss Amazing Gracie.

Hope this works










"Bless the beasts and the children, for in this world they have no voice, they have no choice."


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk,
call me out of touch with contemporary society (translation "getting older" sigh), but what is your avatar? I now see you have a collection of those little beasts?

What a fine kitty though. Like a beaten up old childhood toy you can never part with. I have a stuffed toy cat in an attic somewhere in the US -- moved a lot -- that no one would recognize as ... anything. It is a lump with no fur, one green eye, no ears, and what's left of a rabbit's fur tail. I can't bring myself to let go of it.

Now that's a lovin' critter. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

here are my babies. these pics are crap cause they are from my cell phone.

 Emma Bee is 5 years old. she lost one of her legs in a ceiling fan accident. She can talk but she only says "Emma! Emma! kwah kwah kwah!"









Oli (oh-lee) is the white one with light eyes and the mother of Baby who is brown with dark eyes. they have many names. Oli is aka Oliphaunt, smeagol (cause she looks like gollum with her ears back), blidda (variation of little girl turned to lidda now its blidda lol) my ex called her Onto Olo but i dont call her that cause it makes her miss him. Baby girl doesnt have as many nick names. Gavin calls her dementor because shes demented. its true.









Cheeky Chico Bell is my son!! ive had him for 2 years now but im not sure how old he is. He ran away from his abusive owners and decided to live with me. it took me a long time to tame him and he still has trust issues. hes one of those dogs whos highly independent and a little wild, but for some reason he has fallen in love with me. he refuses to leave my side so thus we are bonded for life.

The kids modeling their outfits mama made for them. 









i also have a tank full of fancy guppies, ramshorn snails, and 2 fatty apple snails. maybe ill take pics of them and post them later.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I want to hug that dog.
I don't know how to post pics...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok fingertingle prepare yourself for your first lesson in HTML 101. 8)

if you have pics on your computer, you have to then upload them through an image host like http://www.glowfoto.com/ or http://www.imageshack.us/, or through your personal website or blog.

once you do that you then copy and paste the url for your pic for instance:

here is the url glowfoto gave me after the upload:

http://img2.glowfoto.com/images/2005/10 ... 76179L.jpg

ok now you have given your picture an address or url. 
(it offers you several different urls, its up to you what you want to use depending on what your preference is for size and whatnot).

you can also right click on the image itself(if you are hosting the image through your website), hit properties, then highlight and copy the address/url.

next you copy and paste that url into your message, highlight it, and then hit the button above the message box labled "Img". your url should now have these tags.. at the front of it







. you can also just type those tags at either end but make sure that the end tag has the backslash before the img, or else it wont work. now preview your message and your picture should be visible. .. like this:








pretty yea? :wink:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Who is that?

That picture will haunt me for the rest of my life. :shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:










 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SB, I know Imagine's talkin' 'bout your babies...but that is funny. 

SB, thanks for the instructions. I have tried before with no success. Maybe one day...

Love your babies. Love your baby's clothes!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

no way i love it. its now sitting pretty as my wallpaper.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Yippeeeee!





















lol. :lol:


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

[i got paranoid and removed this]

haha


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Fingertingle - consider yourself (whichever one of you that is in that photo) added to my hareem.

I wish I could ban threads like this. You lot and your pets. And in clothes !!! Clothes !!!! The world has gone mad.....MAD I TELL YOU.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

If you were here, they would be purring on your lap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)




----------

